# AUGMENTIN is it safe to use when pregnant ????



## Niccynacynoo

Hi Girls was just after some advice i have recently moved from England to Scotland and registered with a dr today , but yesterday i got a call from my previous dr saying i had a water infection (again) i have had quite a few over the past few weeks which is annoying , anyway the new dr has prescribed me augmentin and i was reading through the leaflet and it says tell dr if you are pregnant so that has made me think am i ok to take these ? i'm 17 +5 weeks pregnant if any of you have taken this or know of a reason i shouldn't let me know Nicola xx:shrug:


----------



## Sunshine12

It might be a precautionary warning. For example thrush cream says do not use if pregnant, contact your doctor but its totally safe and a doctor will be fine with you taking it. x


----------



## brokenbits

Augmentin is a brand name for Amoxicillin. Amoxicillin is a penicillin based antibiotic which is considered absolutely safe during pregnancy. I had a course of Augmentin when I was 13 weeks pregnant, and I am currently on another two week course for respiratory infections - you're fine to take it :)


----------



## TTC190810

I think it depends how strong they are. The day before I found out I was pg I was bit by a dog, they put me on 600mg 4 times a day to prevent any infection from the bite, once I found out I was pg I went to my doctors and they said to not take anymore, please bear in mind that I would have been about 4 weeks so in very early development stages!


----------



## amjon

www.safefetus.com has most meds on it. It will tell you the class and possible consequences.


----------



## xelatib

Just FYI Augmentin is amoxicillin with clavulanic acid.... Pregnancy category b so still fine


----------



## rory83coyotes

But if you ever have any doubts you can always ring the pharmacy. They usually have a good knowledge base. And since the pregnancy dr RX it I would think that they would not give anything that harms.


----------



## kat2504

It's perfectly fine to take amoxicillin for infections. Pretty much all drugs say contact your doctor if you are pregnant anyway. It even says that on the packet of my pregnancy vitamins! Besides, infections need treating before they cause complications.


----------



## tiredabby

being a doctor i wana tell you that augmentin is quite safe and we always recommend it to pregnant women with respiratory or urinary infections.having said that let me tell you that you should treat ur water infection promptly because water infection in pregnancy can seriously damage your kidneys and also cause premature labour if not treated properly.


----------

